# What 's the deal with Lamefuck?



## 19wert (Apr 10, 2011)

I got Monster Tale and Okamiden, both from Lamefuck. People seem to dislike this... thing. What's the deal with it?


----------



## Nujui (Apr 10, 2011)

He's just a lamefuck.

"Troll off"

He's probably a member we banned and got pissy.


----------



## ShadowFyre (Apr 10, 2011)

He openly hates on Americans (though I have no idea why he still dumps USA roms if he does...), and is against GBATemp as well >_>. Who cares, we're still ripping off his hard work anyway, doesn't matter what he thinks.


----------



## Evo.lve (Apr 10, 2011)

Quoting from someone in the Okamiden release group, can't remember who:

"Overall pessimistic release group who hates GBAtemp and America".


----------



## RvLeshrac (Apr 10, 2011)

Lamefuck's NFOs are filled with memes, to troll people on gbatemp who don't know any better and can't be bothered to spend ten seconds with Google, but rather post the exact same question and/or "response" in *every single release thread.*

I'm making a note here, "Huge Success."


----------



## Buleste (Apr 10, 2011)

People dislike LameFuck because with all the ROMs that he/she/it gets credit he/she/it was not the original dumper so he/she/it is getting credit for other peoples work.


----------



## The Catboy (Apr 10, 2011)

Well personally I dislike him because all he does it hate on the Temp, make homophobic and sexist remarks, and honestly gets credit for something he didn't dump. Then the Temp staff put up some other person's dump with his name on it and his nfo so he is pretty much being praised for stealing another person's release and then being bowed down to by pasting his name on the front page. Honestly I wish the Temp would stop using "his dumps" and credit the real person who dumped the times instead.


----------

